# Commercial Auto Insurance for Uber Black



## GregCaires (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm having trouble finding a company to quote me this insurance (livery, limo, for-hire, goes by different names.) Can anyone suggest a company in Maryland that sells this product?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I was certain that Geico was able to offer that type of coverage in your area.


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

GregCaires said:


> I'm having trouble finding a company to quote me this insurance (livery, limo, for-hire, goes by different names.) Can anyone suggest a company in Maryland that sells this product?


I have had good luck with progressive for the last couple of years. Call the 800 number wet a quote they will email it to you than find a local office go in and give them the line of want a local agent can you do better and they do.


----------



## GregCaires (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope. I've been on the phone all day and have spoken to nearly 20 companies at this point.



1kittycatfish said:


> I have had good luck with progressive for the last couple of years. Call the 800 number wet a quote they will email it to you than find a local office go in and give them the line of want a local agent can you do better and they do.


Progressive so far is the only one who has been willing to quote me. Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

GregCaires said:


> Nope. I've been on the phone all day and have spoken to nearly 20 companies at this point.
> Well not sure what to say other than maybe they think you are trying to find a hybrid policy and not true 100 percent commercial
> 
> Progressive so far is the only one who has been willing to quote me. Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GregCaires said:


> Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


6k - 8k is what I always heard. Report back if somebody comes in at a lower cost.


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

GregCaires said:


> Nope. I've been on the phone all day and have spoken to nearly 20 companies at this point.
> 
> Progressive so far is the only one who has been willing to quote me. Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


278 per month for a 5 mil policy. Down payment was 600 and than 278 a month after. I do not have emergency medical transport but I do have a rider issued to two hospitals as well as the airport. Think I paid 25 dollars each to set them up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GregCaires said:


> Nope. I've been on the phone all day and have spoken to nearly 20 companies at this point.
> 
> Progressive so far is the only one who has been willing to quote me. Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


That is correct. $6k for a full commercial policy with $1 million limit is pretty standard in your first year of livery service. You may want to look for commercial insurance brokers in your area. They will get you quotes from companies such as Wilshire and Gateway which are strictly commercial carriers. You usually can't get a quote over the phone since the application process is usually a couple pages of questions.



1kittycatfish said:


> 278 per month for a 5 mil policy. Down payment was 600 and than 278 a month after. I do not have emergency medical transport but I do have a rider issued to two hospitals as well as the airport. Think I paid 25 dollars each to set them up.


That's cheap as hell for a $5 mil limit. Who's your carrier?


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That is correct. $6k for a full commercial policy with $1 million limit is pretty standard in your first year of livery service. You may want to look for commercial insurance brokers in your area. They will get you quotes from companies such as Wilshire and Gateway which are strictly commercial carriers. You usually can't get a quote over the phone since the application process is usually a couple pages of questions.
> 
> That's cheap as hell for a $5 mil limit. Who's your carrier?


It's with progressive. It's a car that only i drive is less than 10 passenger I have spotless record and a few grey hairs. The cars we have that are shared drivers not so good a record or younger and larger are in that range that has been talked about the 6 grand or a little less. so I was trying to give apples to apples. Also they gave a pretty good size discount for the more you pay. This amount was just two down and monthly. If you could do the 6 or more months could save a bit more


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

GregCaires said:


> Nope. I've been on the phone all day and have spoken to nearly 20 companies at this point.
> 
> Progressive so far is the only one who has been willing to quote me. Nearly $6k per year, which I'm being led to believe is pretty standard.


For Livery 6k is a very good quote, take it!


----------

